# Puppy and Horses



## DiamondMint (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi all! I am fairly new here, and I am really sorry if this was already posted. I attempted to creep through some of the topics, but didn't find anything like it. 

I work as a barn manager. I have permission to keep my dog with me while working. I own 2 horses that are fine with dogs. Ideally, I'd like to be able to go on trail rides and have the dog walk beside us. ( He's only 6 weeks old, so it'll be a while. I'm not even getting him until after the 18th. LOL! )

But I'd like to set him up for success as best as possible.

Are there any equestrians with GSDs here that have some suggestions? How early should I introduce him to this concept?

Thanks! <3 Be well!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I would at the very least introduce him to horses as soon as possible. Especially bring him to any working areas and let him sit calmly by your side to watch the horses run and snort and stamp and such. As far as walking with you on horseback, I worked first on setting up solid off leash commands. Then started getting them used to heeling by the horse by walking the dog on lead on one side and walking the horse on the other. When he was comfortable and I had good focus, I graduated to sitting on my horse and asking for walking commands. Then increase the speed and distractions (having other riders. cattle, etc). I probably took longer than most, but it was very important I had solid behavior even when in saddle because I didn't want my dogs under other riders' feet. So we had solid heel, wait, stay, free (they are allowed to wander) commands before challenging them by taking them trail riding or working in any of the arenas.


----------



## DiamondMint (Feb 8, 2015)

Pax8 said:


> I would at the very least introduce him to horses as soon as possible. Especially bring him to any working areas and let him sit calmly by your side to watch the horses run and snort and stamp and such. As far as walking with you on horseback, I worked first on setting up solid off leash commands. Then started getting them used to heeling by the horse by walking the dog on lead on one side and walking the horse on the other. When he was comfortable and I had good focus, I graduated to sitting on my horse and asking for walking commands. Then increase the speed and distractions (having other riders. cattle, etc). I probably took longer than most, but it was very important I had solid behavior even when in saddle because I didn't want my dogs under other riders' feet. So we had solid heel, wait, stay, free (they are allowed to wander) commands before challenging them by taking them trail riding or working in any of the arenas.


Perfect!! <3 Thank you so much for these suggestions.


----------



## overtheoxer (Feb 2, 2015)

I took mine to his first horse show at 14 weeks. Wanted to wait until he got three rounds of shots. He just thought they were big dogs and didn't really react. He really didn't understand the first time he saw me ON a horse. Again, he never reacted.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The people two doors down from me have a couple horses. I'm considering rescuing a horse that is fine with dogs and boarding it there. The riding trails are about a block down. It's pretty common to see horses walking down the street, well with a person riding them. My neighbor was nice enough to let me introduce the dogs to the horses. All of mine did fine. I would love to go riding and bring a dog with me eventually


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I take my adult GSD and my Doberman riding with me regularly and it's a great way to give them heaps of exercise. I waited until Norah the GSD was 12 months old before I took her out with the horse and that was a realatively short (about and hour) ride, just walking.. Now they do anything from one to three hours.

The GSD pup is now 5 months old and he is used to being in the paddock with the horse, my horse is used to dogs and doesn't bother him. My concern would be having a young puppy around horses that aren't tolerant of dogs, they need to be quick enough to recognize the danger and get out of the way quickly. My big GSD got a kick from a friend's horse a few months ago.. luckily it was a warning kick, not an attempt to hurt her and the horse was not shod so no damage done..It was enough to give her a fright and she now keeps a respectful distance.. 

With the puppy I tell him "no" when he goes to the back of the horse and hope that he will eventually cotton on that this is a no go zone!


----------



## DiamondMint (Feb 8, 2015)

overtheoxer said:


> I took mine to his first horse show at 14 weeks. Wanted to wait until he got three rounds of shots. He just thought they were big dogs and didn't really react. He really didn't understand the first time he saw me ON a horse. Again, he never reacted.


OOooh! Great idea!!! Horse show season is fast approaching!


----------



## DiamondMint (Feb 8, 2015)

llombardo said:


> The people two doors down from me have a couple horses. I'm considering rescuing a horse that is fine with dogs and boarding it there. The riding trails are about a block down. It's pretty common to see horses walking down the street, well with a person riding them. My neighbor was nice enough to let me introduce the dogs to the horses. All of mine did fine. I would love to go riding and bring a dog with me eventually


Fantastic!  I hope you're able to add a horse to your family. It's a love like no other.


----------



## DiamondMint (Feb 8, 2015)

Charlie W said:


> I take my adult GSD and my Doberman riding with me regularly and it's a great way to give them heaps of exercise. I waited until Norah the GSD was 12 months old before I took her out with the horse and that was a realatively short (about and hour) ride, just walking.. Now they do anything from one to three hours.
> 
> The GSD pup is now 5 months old and he is used to being in the paddock with the horse, my horse is used to dogs and doesn't bother him. My concern would be having a young puppy around horses that aren't tolerant of dogs, they need to be quick enough to recognize the danger and get out of the way quickly. My big GSD got a kick from a friend's horse a few months ago.. luckily it was a warning kick, not an attempt to hurt her and the horse was not shod so no damage done..It was enough to give her a fright and she now keeps a respectful distance..
> 
> With the puppy I tell him "no" when he goes to the back of the horse and hope that he will eventually cotton on that this is a no go zone!


That is an active concern of mine!! Thanks for the advice.


----------

